# New Cooler Master HAF 912 Case Countdown



## motasim (Aug 21, 2010)

Cooler Master is to announce the new HAF 912 Case on 05.09.2010 as per their countdown page

Anybody knows anything about this case? Will it be a Mini-Tower MicroATX case? (I hope  ) since they are saying "when size doesn't matter" so logically it should be smaller than it's elder sister the HAF 922 which is a Midi-Tower ATX case, right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

i hope they make it m-atx


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 21, 2010)

motasim said:


> Cooler Master is to announce the new HAF 912 Case on 05.09.2010 as per their countdown page
> 
> Anybody knows anything about this case? Will it be a Mini-Tower MicroATX case? (I hope  ) since they are saying "when size doesn't matter" so logically it should be smaller than it's elder sister the HAF 922 which is a Midi-Tower ATX case, right?



under embargo till then  cant help ya ... 

although the inside is not black ... only the outside ...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm thinking it will be something like the NZXT Vulcan but with the highly regarded HAF styling, features, and build quality.

Should be pretty stinkin cool. The HAF X is awesome, hopefully this will be too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

or maybe even a cubed HAF


----------



## motasim (Aug 21, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'm thinking it will be something like the NZXT Vulcan but with the highly regarded HAF styling, features, and build quality.
> 
> Should be pretty stinkin cool. The HAF X is awesome, hopefully this will be too.



... by that you've summarized the perfect case for my upcoming m-ATX gaming rig, I hope that Cooler Master don't fail us ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> or maybe even a cubed HAF



nope not cubed :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2010)

knockdown 922, nuff said.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> knockdown 922, nuff said.



+1


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

I love my 922. Its been the best budget case I have ever owned.


----------



## motasim (Aug 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> knockdown 922, nuff said.



If this happens it would be a shame 

Any other ideas for an aggressive-looking mini-tower m-ATX case? or should I just wait for NZXT to build the Vulcan 2 and fix all the flaws of the original?


----------



## motasim (Aug 22, 2010)

... I finally found it! see this ...


----------



## ERazer (Aug 22, 2010)

motasim said:


> ... I finally found it! see this ...



look like antec 300 except the molding


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

ugly rather the 922 then


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah Ill stick with my 922


----------



## motasim (Aug 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ugly rather the 922 then





TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah Ill stick with my 922



I have to agree, it looks damn ugly, and nothing like the HAF-X as I was hoping. I thought that this case will turn out to be the NZXT Vulcan killer, but it seems that I was too hopeful. Any ideas for an aggressive-looking mini-tower micro-atx gaming case?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

if they had kept the styling of the 922 and made it m-atx then it would have been nice

edit, look at the nzxt volcan/vulcan


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 22, 2010)

motasim said:


> If this happens it would be a shame
> 
> Any other ideas for an aggressive-looking mini-tower m-ATX case? or should I just wait for NZXT to build the Vulcan 2 and fix all the flaws of the original?



What's wrong with the Vulcan?


----------



## motasim (Aug 22, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> What's wrong with the Vulcan?



1) Many limitations on the aftermarket CPU coolers that can be installed.
2) Allows for only 80/92mm rear fan and not 120mm fan, so I can't install the Corsair H70.
3) Bad paint quality, since coating is easily peels off (as reported).
4) Doesn't allow for the installation of a standard 200mm fan on the side panel, and forces you to buy the non-standard NZXT 200mm white fan, which is ugly.
5) The MoBo is too close to the top two exhaust fans.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

there is the panzerbox though


----------



## motasim (Aug 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> there is the panzerbox though



Nice, but not a Micro-ATX case, which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

not aggressive

but these

Antec P180Mini
silverstone TJ08


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love my 922. Its been the best budget case I have ever owned.



Huh Budget? its like £85 in the UK thats like midrange, low high end. My case the K-62 is about £80. 922 is a decent case though depends a lot on what looks you like.

Wonder what this will be like.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Huh Budget? its like £85 in the UK thats like midrange, low high end. My case the K-62 is about £80. 922 is a decent case though depends a lot on what looks you like.
> 
> Wonder what this will be like.



100 bucks is budget for me. When I think high end I think Lian-Li


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 27, 2010)

i hear the price will be really reasonable for a HAF series


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 28, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> i hear the price will be really reasonable for a HAF series



The legitreviews link said $60.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, I got a few bits of news to add here, which might get me in trouble 
There will be multiple versions of the 912, including models that are black inside.
So this also means that there will be different price levels depending on the model in question.
I can't say too much, but considering the MSRP's I've seen, the 912 will be popular.

With regards to mATX, petition CM, they're not really interested in mATX so unless they get a lot of demand for it, they won't make such a case.


----------



## motasim (Aug 28, 2010)

TheLostSwede said:


> With regards to mATX, petition CM, they're not really interested in mATX so unless they get a lot of demand for it, they won't make such a case.



How can I send petition to CoolerMaster? Can it be through a thread in TPU forums? What in your opinion would be the most effective way?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.coolermaster.com/contact.php?page_id=6 Try one of their contact emails to start with and give them your suggestions.

If that doesn't work, well, maybe something a bit more organized might help, but that requires a bit more involvement than just one person.

I've tried pitching a gaming focused mATX case to them for what, three years now, no avail...
Supposedly there isn't enough demand for such a product, well, at least not according to CM, despite the fact that there obviously is...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh and all three 912 models will be sub $100 and there'll be space for up to 12 drives and six fans...

Ok, that really is all I can say for now, but for a budget case, the 912 is pretty spectacular.

Edit: My bad on the fans, it's six, not eight


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 28, 2010)

8 fans? I thought it was 6 ... where are the other 2 coming from?


----------



## motasim (Aug 29, 2010)

TheLostSwede said:


> http://www.coolermaster.com/contact.php?page_id=6 Try one of their contact emails to start with and give them your suggestions.
> 
> If that doesn't work, well, maybe something a bit more organized might help, but that requires a bit more involvement than just one person.
> 
> ...



If CM don't know what's best for them why should I bother :shadedshu , they should learn from the huge success of the NZXT Vulcan case and build a decent mATX gaming case. I will look elsewhere!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 29, 2010)

I think i will consider buying that case if its cheap i think it doesn't look that bad but i wonder what the interior be like i am hoping good cable management.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 29, 2010)

motasim said:


> If CM don't know what's best for them why should I bother :shadedshu , they should learn from the huge success of the NZXT Vulcan case and build a decent mATX gaming case. I will look elsewhere!



Well, because if no-one tells them that there's a demand, how are they supposed to know?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 29, 2010)

Plenty cable management options, but bear in mind only so much can be done on a case in the price range that this will end up in. They've added more space between the motherboard backplate and the right side panel to make it easier to put the cables behind the back plate.

Judging by what I've seen, I think this case is going to be a big seller as long as not too many objects to the design.

I saw the prototypes of the original HAF and I'd gone with the one that didn't launch, but alas it wasn't my choice.

The 912 actually has a couple of features that no other HAF case features and as far as I know, no other CM case. Only a few more days to wait


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 29, 2010)

TheLostSwede said:


> Plenty cable management options
> 
> The 912 actually has a couple of features that no other HAF case features and as far as I know, no other CM case. Only a few more days to wait




yep great cable management like always ...
and i like that one feature that can help with space problems


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, unlike you I'm not under NDA, but I'll most likely get a ton of shit if I post more than I already have. 

I never liked the looks of the HAF series, but hey, I guess that's one of the good things with having choice, right?

Feature wise I think the cases are pretty solid, I just want something that looks a bit more "plain" 

I really don't think anyone will be disappointed buying the new 912 models as there's plenty on offer for the money. I'd go as far as to say that in terms of features, the 912 easily competes with models that cost twice as much.

Now I don't know anything about the build quality, as I haven't actually had any hands on time with a final model.


----------



## motasim (Aug 30, 2010)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, because if no-one tells them that there's a demand, how are they supposed to know?



There is something called "Market Research" through surveys and many other means, I think that CM people are familiar with the term. Also, CM have to be blind not to notice that all of the computer-tech-related websites published reviews of the NZXT Vulcan and most of them even published reviews of the In Win Dragon Slayer, which are both mATX gaming cases and definitely constitutes raising a warning flag. Also, Thermaltake have revealed the Armor A30 in a recent exhibition (which is a gaming mATX case), so if all of the above doesn't get CM moving, then an e-mail from me, or even a petition signed by a hundred persons certainly won't.


----------



## oBaMaHuSSein (Aug 30, 2010)

*This kills me...really.*

I mean you walk into uncle walrus mart and see a nice microwave or small refridge unit ...and you see ALOT of electronics and parts that cost $$ and there retail around 60$-90$.

...and then I walk into fried guys electronics and see a "computer case" - which is punched sheet metal ($1.50), some screws (.25c), some more punched sheet metal (.50c) and some molded plastic ($2.50) and lastbut not least - a couple of fans - which by all means are probably the most expensive parts of the setup at say 2 bucks a pop - sooooooo you ad that all up and you get MAYBE $9 to $10 bucks total - no LEDs, no LCD screens, no air compressors, no chillers, no microwave units, no microwave safe glass sheets, touch pads ....You see where I'm going with this? and some of these "cases" there retailing for ~150$ bucks?????

HOW the hell does ANY computer case company have a legitimate retail price above $30 bucks for ANY case?- taking into consideration oveseas shipping in containers, packing and what not I don't see anything that would warrant anything over the $30 bucks for a whammy dammy git r' done zingo matic case.

I mean that is a serious RIP-OFF and it really truly needs to be addressed to these company's


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 30, 2010)

The HAF 912 doesn't look thaaaat bad. It's good for a budget case. Switch some of those fans with nice LED fans and the case should look good.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 30, 2010)

motasim, I'm sorry to say this, but Taiwanese companies work in very different ways and logic doesn't always apply. Market research is an expense that is hard to justify in Taiwan as it's not easy to translate it into sales figures and as such no manager would ever approve of it. Most Taiwanese companies would never approve of anything that can't easily be translated into sales. CM sadly isn't much different. They talk to their distributors and resellers and that's where they get all their information from, rather than communicating with the actual end users that buy their products.

There might be some changes at CM in the future as I know they're working on some stuff, but we'll see how it goes.

As for the cost of a case, well, that's a different matter, but sure, steel cases don't cost that much to make, but they're usually made in far smaller quantities than microwaves, as not as many people buy cases. You can pick up plenty of $30 cases, but they'll be crap, just like a $60 microwave...


----------



## Icejon (Aug 30, 2010)

TheLostSwede said:


> motasim, I'm sorry to say this, but Taiwanese companies work in very different ways and logic doesn't always apply. Market research is an expense that is hard to justify in Taiwan as it's not easy to translate it into sales figures and as such no manager would ever approve of it. Most Taiwanese companies would never approve of anything that can't easily be translated into sales. CM sadly isn't much different. They talk to their distributors and resellers and that's where they get all their information from, rather than communicating with the actual end users that buy their products.
> 
> There might be some changes at CM in the future as I know they're working on some stuff, but we'll see how it goes.
> 
> As for the cost of a case, well, that's a different matter, but sure, steel cases don't cost that much to make, but they're usually made in far smaller quantities than microwaves, as not as many people buy cases. You can pick up plenty of $30 cases, but they'll be crap, just like a $60 microwave...



Recently i've seen some CM reps emerge on certain forums asking for suggestions and answering customer issues.  With some effort it seems CM is paying attention to its customers.  This could be the reason of its success and growth compared to Antec and TT.  Checking the DF-85 vs HAF X, it seems that the HAF series are what people want to buy. Now with the HAF 912, it seems they are ready to give people a HAF they want at any price point from $59 to $199.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you know for what CM office they work for? As unless it's for the HQ in Taiwan, they can ask as much as they want, but it's not too likely that any feedback will be turned into products. Then again, the HQ does listen to feedback from its regional offices, so maybe, just maybe...


----------



## Icejon (Aug 31, 2010)

TheLostSwede said:


> Do you know for what CM office they work for? As unless it's for the HQ in Taiwan, they can ask as much as they want, but it's not too likely that any feedback will be turned into products. Then again, the HQ does listen to feedback from its regional offices, so maybe, just maybe...



Here is a link of one person: http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=131981

From what I understand the HAF line was designed in the USA for USA specifications.  Thats why in 2008 it was revolutionary and became so popular.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2010)

Icejon said:


> From what I understand the HAF line was designed in the USA for USA specifications.  Thats why in 2008 it was revolutionary and became so popular.





Who spoon fed you that load of BS? It was designed in Taiwan, as I said in a previous post, I saw both of the original HAF designs before they decided which one to go for. The one they decided on was the model they expected to be the more successful of the two in the US market, hence the very angular shape of it. The other was a bit different with a bit smother edges. Imho it was a better design, but I guess it wasn't quite as distinctive.

My own small contribution to CM is the vertical expansion slot, something that was a good idea until manufacturers started to add additional slots at the rear below the first seven. Still useful in some smaller cases though. It was at the same time that I told them that a mATX gaming case was going to be a must have, but alas, three years on, nothing...

I know they considered making one for CM Storm, but as most of the people at CM Storm went and started BitFenix, I really don't know if that will ever become a product. It was being pushed back in favour of other products, so I guess CM didn't really have much interest in making a mATX gaming chassis...


----------



## Icejon (Aug 31, 2010)

TheLostSwede said:


> Who spoon fed you that load of BS? It was designed in Taiwan, as I said in a previous post, I saw both of the original HAF designs before they decided which one to go for. The one they decided on was the model they expected to be the more successful of the two in the US market, hence the very angular shape of it. The other was a bit different with a bit smother edges. Imho it was a better design, but I guess it wasn't quite as distinctive.
> 
> My own small contribution to CM is the vertical expansion slot, something that was a good idea until manufacturers started to add additional slots at the rear below the first seven. Still useful in some smaller cases though. It was at the same time that I told them that a mATX gaming case was going to be a must have, but alas, three years on, nothing...
> 
> I know they considered making one for CM Storm, but as most of the people at CM Storm went and started BitFenix, I really don't know if that will ever become a product. It was being pushed back in favour of other products, so I guess CM didn't really have much interest in making a mATX gaming chassis...



I worked for a major PC customer for Cooler Master in 2006-2008.  In the 2007-2008 time, they would always survey us for all the interesting ideas for a new case.  This case later became HAF.  While the market leads design or design leads the market, I tend to say it was our feedback that brought the HAF 932 to light in its current form.  I bet the rounded HAF 932 would have been more well received in the world, but I never saw it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, that's very possible as I don't know where the ideas came from, but I know for a fact that it was designed in Taiwan. CM wanted a case that would be popular in the US market and I guess they succeeded quite well... Obviously in at least part thanks to the feed back from your company.

As I said above, CM does listen to its major distributors/customers, but not so much to end user feedback as they ought to. But then again, what company does? I guess many companies don't believe that their customers know what they want from a product and as such they don't deserve to be asked about it. This goes for just about anything that's being manufactured, not just cases. It's actually quite sad to see how little most companies care about consumers with regard to this. Instead we're being told what to buy via huge advertisement campaigns and what not...

Did I mention that I'm something of a cynic?


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 100 bucks is budget for me. When I think high end I think Lian-Li



I think over-rated when I hear Lian Li  Not a fan of marketing Aluminium cases as high end ( Aluminium is cheap regardless of a lovely paint job) 

Now a case made of stainless 1.5mm steel would be High End XD Anything you could drop from a window and break the floor yet the case is fine is good.


As for this 912, can't believe they had a count down for it looks awful : /

Eh I wish I worked for one of these case companies, I could make them something nice : [


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you speak Mandarin? Do you want to move to Taiwan? If yes, then I'm sure I can get you a job at CM, if no, well, then sorry...


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 31, 2010)

Curse my lack of Language skill!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2010)

The problem is, CM won't hire a PM that can't speak Mandarin...
They are looking for some junior staff in the marketing department though...


----------



## motasim (Sep 4, 2010)

Another appearance for the Cooler Master HAF 912, this time in PAX 2010 (link)


----------



## Icejon (Sep 4, 2010)

motasim said:


> Another appearance for the Cooler Master HAF 912, this time in PAX 2010



Wow so nice.  Thats a little wide and short fellow there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 4, 2010)

I notice two 120s in the front instead of a 200mm and nothing on the top.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2010)

That's the most basic model, expect more features on the higher-end ones


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 5, 2010)

Why no talk about the *HAF X*? I know it's still a pretty new case, but I still here more about the 9xx series then their full tower Haf x.


----------



## Icejon (Sep 5, 2010)

It looks like their landing page for HAF 912 is now live for a Labor day launch.  HAF 912 specifications


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2010)

Right, that's the most basic model. Not sure when the models with more features will launch though, but I can't imagine it will take long.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

found a review ... guess all the questions will be answered now that they are going live ...

Here


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 6, 2010)

that link doesnt work for me

No more NDA though either


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

how about this one?..

they both work for me


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, 

They finnaly did some cool shit, but i dont like the case looks, i need black interior. 

But take a look at the 3 and 1 hd cage bay.

It switches like a socket from 90 degree's to face out case in a sliding motion.

Now thats what i like.

and you can unclip it and take it out all together.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

ya they didnt paint the inside to help save on money to cheapen the price ... I guess it is a good thing there is no window or it would be really bad haha


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 6, 2010)

@ Cope, must be my lappy, both showed where it came from, but wouldnt connect.

@3volved, You can also pull the SSD rack off the floor and mount it on top of the bottom section


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> @ Cope, must be my lappy, both showed where it came from, but wouldnt connect.
> 
> @3volved, You can also pull the SSD rack off the floor and mount it on top of the bottom section



hmmm interesting ...


yes this does have a lot of HD setups, which is a nice addition


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

Why did CM go with the old bare metal chassis? The trend of black interior in stock cases is an excellent feature.

EDIT: Oh I just saw copenhagen comment pop up haha...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Why did CM go with the old bare metal chassis? The trend of black interior in stock cases is an excellent feature.



decrease the costs


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 6, 2010)

in their words, paint doesn't help in cable management or airflow, and what Cope says.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> in their words, paint doesn't help in cable management or airflow, and what Cope says.



True, plus it's not that hard to paint a case anyway. I guess I just assumed it was standard in case nowadays.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

Plus, if you are good enough to cut a window to show off the inside, you are good enough to paint the inside


----------



## motasim (Sep 6, 2010)

I've started this thread hoping that the CM HAF 912 case would turn out to be a Mini-Tower MicroATX Gaming Case which would compete with the NZXT Vulcan (since all what they said about it was "When size doesn't matter"), but unfortunately it wasn't, so this means that I'll keep looking for a decent aggressive/industrial-looking Mini-Tower MicroATX Gaming Case for my new gaming rig build.


----------



## motasim (Sep 6, 2010)

... by the way, the review at Vortez has one which has black interior, see below:


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

motasim said:


> ... by the way, the review at Vortez has one which has black interior, see below:
> 
> http://www.vortez.co.uk/contentteller.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=4587
> 
> ...



ahh much better! I also like that you can remove the hdd bay to fit larger cards.

*3DGAMEMAN's Review*


----------



## motasim (Sep 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ahh much better! I also like that you can remove the hdd bay to fit larger cards.
> 
> *3DGAMEMAN's Review*



I already guessed that it'll get a KICK ASS RATING 
I like 3DGAMEMAN's reviews, but he really shouldn't bother himself with rating stuff, specially if everything will at the end get a KICK ASS RATING.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

motasim said:


> I already guessed that it'll get a KICK ASS RATING
> I like 3DGAMEMAN's reviews, but he really shouldn't bother himself with rating stuff, specially if everything will at the end get a KICK ASS RATING.



True, and why is he obsessed with the removable motherboard tray? Get with the times 3Dman


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ahh much better! I also like that you can remove the hdd bay to fit larger cards.



I like that you can remove it so the intake isn't restricted. With a 200mm fans in the front and top it should have really nice airflow. 

This is the case I've been waiting for, hopefully there's some free shipping deals right off the bat. The only concern I have is the relative immaturity of 200mm fans. If anyone happens to have the NZXT 1300 RPM model hooked to a fan controller I'd love to know how it's working.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 8, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> I like that you can remove it so the intake isn't restricted. With a 200mm fans in the front and top it should have really nice airflow.
> 
> This is the case I've been waiting for, hopefully there's some free shipping deals right off the bat. The only concern I have is the relative immaturity of 200mm fans. If anyone happens to have the NZXT 1300 RPM model hooked to a fan controller I'd love to know how it's working.



oh there will be .. keep your eyes open


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 10, 2010)

HAF 912 is now in stock at newegg for $60 with free shipping! Ordered mine a few minutes ago and also found a use for the stupid debit cards you get for rebates nowadays. I bought newegg gift cards and was able to combine them to make the case $20.


----------

